# Happy New Year!



## Katherine Mann (Jan 1, 2009)

It's about 9 pm here in Owen Sound, and the year is ticking to a close. Personally, it can't tick fast enough. 

Since September I have had three heart attacks, one of my own, one by misadventure when on the operating table and another because of the second one. I was diagnosed with cancer, had cancer surgery, which became infected at the site of the two incisions. My dog broke her gorgeous black poodle leg. Ill health plunged me into poverty. (but not so bad, as I'm a Canadian). My computer died last week. Lr 2.2 was only moderately better than 2.1. Ian Lyons was rude to me. LOL!!! 

Some spots of sunshine nevertheless. The bright cheerfulness of this forum has been a tonic. I have another internet home which affords me much comfort and joy as well. My many dear friends have been endlessly supportive. I didn't die. 

So 2''8 - get over it. I won. You lost. You will be out the door in three hours and I'll still be around. Loser. 

I hope you all have great year end thoughts and joy. 2''9 is bound to be a good year. I plan to be here at this time next year talking about how great Lr is and how much fun I had being a photographer instead of the above whine. 

I wish you the same.


----------



## Brad Snyder (Jan 1, 2009)

Katherine, Wow.

I'm glad the folks here could help in that tiny little way. 

Best Wishes for the New Year.


----------



## DonRicklin (Jan 1, 2009)

So sorry to hear about all your troubles, Katherine. But very glad that you appear to be up beat about the future!

A truly Happy New Year to you and the Poodle!

Don


----------



## Kiwigeoff (Jan 1, 2009)

You are a winner Katherine !! Why, because you say so !! Our words create our worlds - so from me too you may every day ahead be bright !!

Thanks for your greetings and they bounce back from here (you won't get them until tomorrow though - time zones!!).

If you can think of anything we can do a a forum, let us know. If there is anything I van do from the opposite of the globe again please say so, it enables me to repay some of the kindness bestowed on me when life was interesting.......


----------



## Victoria Bampton (Jan 1, 2009)

Aaaaaaaw Katherine, I do hope 2''9 is a better year for you!


----------



## topanga (Jan 1, 2009)

God Bless You Katherine and Happy 2''9!


----------



## Gene McCullagh (Jan 1, 2009)

A happy, healthy and prosperous new year to you Katherine! Sounds like it's your turn for a great year!


----------



## Katherine Mann (Jan 2, 2009)

Thanks everyone! 

We're having a jolly snow storm at the moment! But there's a chicken in the pot and it's cosy here around the laptop. 

I'm going to forge ahead with a new catalogue and 2.2, just not using the parts that don't work. I trashed my old cat when the desktop bit the dust and really don't mind starting over. It's only about 15K files to keyword! It's not like I'm missing downhill skiing!


----------

